
Soylent 2.0 - jbardnz
http://blog.soylent.com/post/125754565787/soylent-20-use-less-do-more
======
feld
My first thought whenever I see soylent is that we have studies proving that
we can't replace breast milk with baby formula. Some of that is due to immune
system being passed on to the infant, but we haven't yet mastered the
nutritional content of real food to the point where we can confidently say
it's safe to eat Soylent or another similar product regularly.

It takes me back to the whole issue with processed dog foods -- kibble, while
even the most expensive brands claim to be "nutritionally complete", miss the
fact that dogs cannot process/absorb the many nutrients within (and why their
waste is... more than a nuisance). Eg, calcium added to dog food is nearly
worthless, while calcium from eating raw bones is readily absorbed by their
bodies. Same with many other vitamins and minerals.

We have a lot of work ahead of us in this sector. It's good that someone is
trying, though.

~~~
jcfrei
What worries me is that soylent is 20% based on soy. Some studies indicate
that eating a heavily soy based diet leads to increased estrogen levels. Which
can have negative side effects regardless of your gender. [0]:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3074428/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3074428/)
[1]:
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0303720711...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0303720711007374)

~~~
superplussed
This sentence gave me pause:

"The protein source is soy, which contains an ideal ratio of amino acids for
excellent nutrition ..."

You can argue the merits of one protein source over another, but I think to
declare any non-animal protein source as "ideal" in any way would require some
evidence to be presented. Unfortunately, it shows that they are glossing over
the hard decisions that have to be made in creating a product like this with
so much empty marketing-speak.

~~~
sp332
I thought it was pretty common knowledge. Whole civilizations depend on soy
protein.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soy_protein#Nutrition](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soy_protein#Nutrition)
"Based on this method, soy protein is considered to have a similar equivalent
in protein quality to animal proteins. Egg white has a score of 1.00, soy
concentrate 0.99, beef 0.92, and isolated soy protein 0.92."

------
JohnTHaller
Soylent 2.0 (liquid) is being sold alongside Soylent 1.5 (powder). The powder
will continue to be sold. The liquid currently costs a little over 20% more
per kcal. It's also important to note that the liquid is being sold as 400kcal
is a serving (X bottles at 400kcal each) while the powder is being sold as
500kcal/16 oz prepared is a serving (X meals at 500kcal each with 4 meals to a
pouch/28 meals to a box). At the 400 kcal serving size, the 28 meal box of
powder would become 35 servings of equivalent calories to the liquid. Getting
2 boxes with 14 pouches to be 2 weeks worth of food is easier and takes up far
less storage space than getting 72 bottles of liquid for the equivalent amount
of food.

We use Soylent powder right now. Had it for breakfast this morning. The taste
is really neutral... it tastes like a bland cereal, so you can add things to
if if you want. It's helped us lose weight. It's helped us keep food costs
down. And it's helped us enjoy the meals we do eat. We use it as a supplement
for 1 or 2 meals a day.

~~~
pbreit
I can see the convenience of liquid but it's seems highly inefficient
distribution-wise. I wonder if there's another way to distribute it such as a
bar?

~~~
feedjoelpie
I'm going to take a not-that-wild guess and suggest that they're completely
aware of the inefficiency and moved forward with it because A) it gives the
company a fatter profit margin when the customer is paying for less Soylent
and more water, and B) this is the best way to move toward getting Soylent
into the corner store refrigerator.

------
rayalez
I looked through the thread and I see too many negative comments.

Guys, let's take a minute to appreciate how freakin' amazing Soylent is. It's
like a space food every kid dreams about. It is insanely convenient. It can
solve so many problems in the world.

Thank you, Soylent team, I wish you luck, your startup is amazing!

~~~
brandonmenc
> let's take a minute to appreciate how freakin' amazing Soylent is

Soylent just markets a standard weight gainer as a total food replacement. Not
sure why this is "freakin' amazing."

~~~
rayalez
> Soylent just markets a standard weight gainer as a total food replacement.

I do not understand why people think it's okay to make such assertions without
backing them up. Is it not obvious to you that this statement is just plain
false?

If you think Soylent lacks something to be a total food replacement, or have
any constructive criticism - please share it with us. But don't just throw
random silly things out there.

~~~
brandonmenc
> If you think Soylent lacks something to be a total food replacement

That's not what I'm saying.

Everyone is like, "Soylent is revolutionary." But when you look at the
ingredients in a mass gainer, particularly something like Aronld Iron Mass,
they're nearly identical. Maybe some slight vitamin tweaking to make a
bodybuilding weight gainer a full food replacement, but really, that's not
"revolutionary."

Soylent is the same old ingredients, different marketing.

What's "revolutionary" is they're touting them as a food replacement, which
I'm guessing supplement manufacturers avoid doing for fear of liability.

------
explorigin
Selling bottles is really terrible from an environmental perspective. It's
sort of the same problem as bottled water. Now we have a lot of plastic bottle
trash instead of the pouches that pack down flat and provide much more
product/waste ratio.

Plastic bottles are more recyclable but recycling bins are still not common in
my area of the country (although we recycle at home).

There is also the increased fuel costs of shipment. One more question is where
is the bottling happens. If it's in California like the development labs, is
it contributing to the drought there a la Nestle water-bottling?

~~~
jonathancordeau
Soylent < 2.0 seemed to leverage the promise of easy shipping/portability,
which > 2.0 seems to lose? Soylent as a sustainable nutrition source in areas
where it's far superior to what little nutrition may be available, is less
likely stable in liquid form. It's a shame, as this seemed to be one of the
greatest promises of the brand beyond convenience. Not sure what the
differentiation is anymore, amongst other MRP's such as Phood.

------
Wintamute
Why spend energy producing and transporting heavy water and plastic bottles
with this pre-mixed Soylent? Everyone already has plentiful water and
receptacles at home. Seems like a retrograde step, unless I'm missing
something?

~~~
viewer5
From what I've read (I think in the most recent Ars Technica article on it,
not counting today's 2.0 one), soylent has to sit for a while in the fridge
after you make it or it's absolutely awful.

~~~
saddestcatever
True. I'm on my first batch of 1.5 right now. The instructions are pretty
clear about it needing to be cold. Room-temperature, the Soylent mix is pretty
gnarly (think chalk), but once properly chilled it pretty much tastes like
nothing.

------
tom_usher
Can someone explain to me the appeal of this product? Why would anyone choose
to drink a nondescript sludge over the plentiful ways we can get good,
enjoyable & healthy food?

I can certainly appreciate the science behind it - this would be a great boon
to helping feed those that are less fortunate, but from what I can see that
doesn't appear to be the aim of the company.

~~~
fizzbatter
I feel like i'm in the opposite camp. Every time i see a Soylent post in any
non-Soylent corner of the web (HN, non-Soylent Subreddits, etc), there's
always 1 (x100) posts of:

"Why would you do this!?"

I feel like i need someone to describe _this_ to me. Why is it so hard to
grasp? "Fast food" makes its living off of ease and price. You could argue
taste, but many (most?) people feel that a good homecooked meal tastes a lot
better than a McBurger - so i'm going to ignore taste.

We have isles and isles of meal replacements and frozen foods. All with the
purpose of giving you food on the Go, and food on the quick.

We also have people constantly skipping meals, for reasons other than diet. I
myself often skip breakfast or lunch because i'm busy, and eventually 9am
turns into 10am turns into 11am turns into "Welp, i may as well just eat
lunch".

So it seems blatantly obvious that meal speed, ease and even price is an issue
for many, many, many people. So why is it so confusing to see a liquid form of
this that aims to be an even healthier meal replacement than _existing_ meal
replacements?

We _already_ have meal replacements. We have had them for ages. They're just
incredibly unhealthy. .. I just guess i can't fathom why so many people (not
you specifically) are so confused at Soylents existence.

</rant>

~~~
orangecat
There's a weird psuedo-religious aspect to it too. It's _right_ to spend an
hour cooking, and _wrong_ to have a convenient pre-made meal, even if it's
nutritionally as good or better.

~~~
fizzbatter
Couldn't agree more.

I completely admit that Soylent is not perfect, and i am also a little worried
of the (many?) aspects of nutrition that we're unaware of. But many people
_live_ on Fast Food, which scares me far far more than Soylent does.

But just because something is not perfect, does not warrant the very odd
zealotry that i see for "normal" food and against Soylent (and like products).

It's honestly, flat out bizarre to me. They act like "normal" food is their
favorite sports team, or a company that they have vested interest in. As if
their profits will take a hit, if this new fangled Soylent thing catches on.

And i can't imagine it is for our potential health that these people are
fanatical. I don't see them being so religious about many other non-healthy
life habits that people have. Yet, throw in liquid food and it's a slug fest.

I just don't understand.

~~~
nsxwolf
It's because you're deleting an entire dimension of human experience and
saying it's normal. People who don't like food seem abnormal. It's like
asexuality. It takes people aback to hear that a person has no sexual interest
of any kind.

~~~
fizzbatter
If you're simply explaining why you think that people have that reaction, then
that's a very good assertion - appreciate the input.

If you're posing an argument, then imo, you're largely mistaken. Most (needs
citation) people don't use Soylent-like products to remove a positive human
experience. They remove the "human experiences" that they already struggled
with, and don't want.

For example, I'm not skipping out on meals with my family and loved ones.
Those are social interactions, the food is just something to prompt the social
interaction.

However, when i'm alone in my house getting ready for work - I don't think
these are part of this "human experience" you refer to.

I suppose you could say removing a bad human experience is still removing a
human experience, but then.. why are we arguing in favor of those bad
experiences?

------
antihero
Seems odd that we're at 2.0 now and it's _still_ not available in the EU - is
there a legal reason for this?

~~~
jcfrei
Importing food or nutritional supplements into the EU is difficult because the
EU still has a very protective agricultural policy. You might have to look at
competitors such as mymana.

~~~
Dorian-Marie
Thanks, here is their website: [http://mymana.eu/](http://mymana.eu/)

I couldn't buy Soylent (I'm in France), so I made one myself based on what I
learned in the DIY Soylent community:
[https://diy.soylent.com](https://diy.soylent.com)

~~~
philippnagel
I occasionally replace a meal with Mana (e.g. when I am busy, lazy, etc.). If
anyone wants a small review, just ask.

~~~
marmaduke
yep, I'm interested in somethign to replace lunch at work: do you find it
filling/satisfying? Do you drink warm or cold? What keeps you from drinking it
more often?

~~~
philippnagel
Definitely. Not overly full (which is a good thing when working) and enough to
last until dinner/the next meal when adhering to a three meal diet.

Cold, out of the fridge.

I tend to replace those meals which would usually involve some form of fast
food and the likes. When time is of the essence and I don't want to think
about food.

------
ph0rque
Having tried soylent in powder form before, I came to the conclusion that on
the 3D scales of convenience, taste, and price, it just wasn't far enough in
the desirable region (low price, high convenience, and good taste) that I was
ready to buy any more of it.

With Soylent 2.0, that seems to have changed: it's more convenient (no more
mixing needed) EDIT: but higher-priced. I'm looking forward to trying it again
(not until it's generally available, though). Hopefully the taste has
improved, as well.

~~~
gh02t
> Hopefully the taste has improved

Yeah, to me the powder is absolutely wretched tasting on its own without
adding stuff. I've heard people say they like it plain, but I gag just
thinking about it.

~~~
ph0rque
I didn't have any negative feelings toward the taste of soylent 1.x. However,
I did realize just how much I enjoy the taste of real, good food.

------
electricblue
For me Soylent would have to be incredibly inexpensive to replace a meal or
two a day. I like the idea of a cheap way to avoid going out when I don't feel
like cooking, but I'm thinking ~$30 a month to replace a meal a day, not $102

~~~
buckbova
I drink a syntha-6 protein shake every morning after working out or as a quick
meal replacement and it works great. Costs about a buck a serving.

~~~
222www
A protein shake is not comparable with soylent

"I eat a banana every morning. costs me only 30cents. "

~~~
buckbova
It is comparable. The label for syntha-6 says meal replacement right on the
bottle. And there are plenty other meal replacements just like soylent.
Nothing new.

------
leaveyou
Soylent might be there (US) but it's not here (EU) yet.. :(

~~~
geekingfrog
There are plenty of alternatives in the EU:
[https://queal.eu/](https://queal.eu/) [http://mymana.eu/](http://mymana.eu/)
[https://www.joylent.eu/](https://www.joylent.eu/)
[https://jakeshake.eu/](https://jakeshake.eu/)

and many more I'm sure

------
seizethecheese
With regard to the liquid vs. powdered debate. Why don't they ship bottles
with powder inside? Consumers can then add water and shake. Seems like the
best of both worlds. This would work for a variety of products as well like
dish soap or shampoo.

------
conorh
I tried Soylent 1.5 for about a month (not as my sole food source, but for
maybe one meal a day), but I was unable to adjust to it well, my stomach was
just constantly upset and I didn't feel great after eating it. I then tried
Nutren 1.5 [1] thinking it might be different, but same effect for me, so I
guess it is just me. I'm going to try 2.0 again, maybe I'll do it in smaller
doses at first and see if I can adjust that way. Has anyone else experienced
this?

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Nutren-Calorie-Vanilla-
Nutrition-8-45-...](http://www.amazon.com/Nutren-Calorie-Vanilla-
Nutrition-8-45-Ounce/dp/B0025UOGMQ)

~~~
anentropic
why? why not just eat good food? !

~~~
tashoecraft
As someone currently using soylent to replace my lunch during the work week I
can tell you the reasons not to eat "good food". I cook every single one of
the my breakfasts and dinners and strive to make a balanced, healthy meal. But
I struggle to consistently bring a healthy lunch. My preparation methods don't
keep up, I get bored, it turns out to not be a very balanced meal, etc. So
instead I use soylent to avoid eating out every day, which the high majority
of the people I work with do. I also save around $10 a day doing this. I eat
plenty of good food, I love food, and I love cooking. I just also enjoy my
soylent method of lunch.

~~~
prawn
If you're cooking dinner already, don't you just make a little bit extra so as
to have leftovers for the next day's lunch?

------
deanstag
Some time back, i had read about a very noticeable flatulence issue for
soylent drinkers. Was that ever addressed?

~~~
johnatwork
I believe so in the last batch

~~~
eigenvalue
Eh, I can say from personal experience that the problem has not been fully
solved in version 1.5 of the powder (and probably can't be). Your gut flora
need time to readjust, and until then-- beware!

------
ioeu
"Soylent 2.0 makes complete nutrition accessible to all ..."

"All", assuming you're in the USA or Canada.. I actually thought it meant they
were gonna start shipping to more countries! Bummer.

~~~
secstate
Pretty disappointing that their big selling point is moot when it a) can't be
sold outside US/Canada and b) aggressively tries to up-sell a subscription
which actual people in poverty will have no interest in being tied to

The whole thing smacks of feel-good marketing for investors, while truthfully
marketing to white-collar office workers.

------
tugberkk
I am truly sorry, but I see this as sad. People thinking of supplements
healthier than whole foods, and actually claiming and defending it.

First of all, what kind of macronutrients you need and how much, may depend on
yours and your ancestors habitat. Paul Chek claims this, and says some are
protein types, some are carb types. We all know some people who are more
tolerable to carbohydrates.

Second of all, all these values depends on 'some' research (which I am sure
almost none of us read them thoroughly), and 'some' baseline 'requirements'.

People claimed cholesterol was bad, some still do, and now they say no no, it
is ok and good. People sad yolk is bad, now they say it is good. You get my
point. This product is based on the 'realities' of today, but it is shown as a
'great' replacement, where I think 'any' replacement is not and cannot be as
good as the original.

I really believe Soylent may be a key to solve hunger in some very poor
countries, but right now it is just being marketed as a
supplement/replacement.

I also did not like the marketing approach, such as

>>"Soylent 2.0 frees customers from crowded lunch lines at fast food
restaurants and ends feelings of mid-morning hunger after inadequate
breakfasts".

So this is an alternative to a fast-food, as I see it. No offense, but I would
rather see true information about nutrition and eating, than a replacement for
the wrongs we do. Just my 2 cents.

------
secstate
Just looking at the product page makes me feel like I'm in a PKD short story.

------
nakedrobot2
If I'm travelling on business, or on a road trip, where there are sometimes
_no good options at all_ for healthy food, then this product wins hands-down.
I have zero interest in replacing my entire diet with it, and I love good food
but sometimes it is simply incompatible with one's schedule.

This company can really be a big winner.

------
mattdeboard
The incorrect hyphenation of "ground-up" in the second sentence is hilarious
and kind of disgusting.

------
xirdstl
If I'm not mistaken, they have also increased the price of the powder. It is
listed now at $280 for 28 days (112 meals), which used to be $255 (when I
bought it). Or had they already changed that pricing?

------
jimrandomh
Premixed Soylent makes a lot of sense. Ideally, I'd like to see them enter the
convenience store market; highway rest stops, for example, are a place where
it's very hard to get something nutritionally trustworthy, so in that context
I'd choose Soylent every time, and would pay a premium for it.

In the meantime, I hope they keep the powder around for awhile. I find it very
useful to pack a few bags while travelling to patch over logistics problems,
and premixed soylent can't do that because it's too heavy to take in your
luggage.

------
johnatwork
Now available in Canada!

I'll finally be able to try this, do current drinkers like the 1.5? Or is 2.0
such an improvement that I should wait for 2.0?

edit - Oh I guess the main thing is that it's a drink now.

------
koevet
Is Soylent ever going to be sold in Europe? I would love to try it.

~~~
cromulen
Try [http://www.joylent.eu](http://www.joylent.eu) It's the european clone. I
love it.

~~~
sneak
I vastly prefer [http://jakeshake.eu](http://jakeshake.eu).

~~~
dogma1138
Jake's shake makeup is more of a gainer shake (proteins + carbs) for athletes.

It's not a good full nutritional replacement, and it's caloric balance is for
people who exercise daily and quite intensely.

If you want to take that then take just the normal gain shakes or better off
buy a protein shake powder and a carb powder add to it some of those silly
fiber powder drinks you buy at the wellness store and mix it yourself for a
better balance with less calories per "meal" it will taste considerably better
and be cheaper.

Mana is slightly better although I'm not sold on it's nutritional make up
either, I've been using it to avoid eating total crap when I'm swamped or have
to work late since it's better to chug down it than order another 10" pizza or
a burger when you have to work late.

For any of these "replacements" to be valid they need to do 2 things a)
develop a full diet regime with supplementary real food mixed in like week on
week off or something, b) add actual non-liquid food products.

Eating a liquid diet even for a couple of weeks will really screw you up,
humans didn't evolved to eat only liquid food heck the standing recommendation
for babies is to actually skip or cut down the period of "baby food" for as
much as possible. As soon as the baby can chew food he should be chewing it,
the chewing action is actually a very important mechanism as it's a que for
your body to release certain enzymes which are responsible for absorbing
nutriments, it's also a mood stabilizer as chewing is a major mechanism in
controlling serotonin production as well as other neurotransmitters.

Liquid meals also have a bad effect on the various tenants in our GI track,
liquid food changes the PH level of your GI which makes it less hospitable, it
is absorbed quicker and so our good friends from down below cannot get their
portion of the meal, solid food also serves a role as a GI "cleaner" as it
moves it scrapes dead tissue and bacterial cultures of the GI walls.

So yeah nice, cheap and very hipsterie, but if you don't want to have major GI
issues don't rely on this as a sole source of subsistence, do not use it for
long periods and go see a doctor before and during taking this crap.

------
brianmcconnell
I've never really understood the hype for Soylent. It does seem like a great
idea for your earthquake kit, camping, etc, but as daily food? If I am rushed
for time, I'll just grab an Odwalla smoothie or similar. Can someone educate
me about what I am not getting from a decent smoothie that Soylent provides?
(I am probably not the target demographic as I enjoy eating, and variety).

~~~
angryasian
Well if you were to drink the daily recommended amount which I break up to 4
160z drinks, you will have the recommended daily nutritional goals set by the
FDA (I believe). Drinking 4 16oz smoothies won't give you the same nutritional
value. I think the biggest misconception is that it needs to be a total food
replacement. I think its easier to track what I'm putting in my body and count
calories. The formula is essentially open source and can be tweaked for your
dietary needs.

------
anoplus
What about digestive enzymes and all that? I am still unsure about efficiency
of absorption with liquids.

------
pbreit
I presume the biggest difference has already been discussed previously: the
switch from powder to liquid? Liquid definitely seems more convenient but
apparently more expensive (to ship as well). I suppose this was inevitable but
surprised that the appears to be deprecating.

~~~
pmlamotte
"We’re always going to keep our powdered product around"

[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/08/soylent-2-0-is-
coming...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/08/soylent-2-0-is-coming-pre-
mixed-in-a-bottle/)

------
EarthLaunch
Given that soy is one of the common allergens, this sounds amazing (especially
with it being high-fat which matches modern nutritional science) except for
the soy. They should make one called "Soylent -1.0" or something. Are there
any alternatives?

~~~
codebeaker
I also am consistently disappointed by their reliance on wheat and soy
proteins, I'm allergic (IgE) to both and struggle horribly to find typical
office-lunch type food I can eat. Also being in the EU it's very difficult and
expensive to procure Soylent anyway, even the alt. recipes as all of the
Amazon shopping lists link to the US stores. Particularly the typical 3lb bag
of flour, a couple of bucks in the US store is being sold for €200 on the
German amazon store, presumably by someone trying to game people who've
clicked a pre-filled-basket link on an Amazon shopping list.

~~~
gnoway
This is actually a large departure from all prior formulas, which used brown
rice protein exclusively. Their product has never had any wheat in it and the
only soy was the soy lecithin emulsifier.

This change from rice -> soy and from powdered to bottle - the wording makes
it sound like you need 5 bottles per day - is making me think it's time to
cancel.

~~~
weston
I believe they're keeping the powdered option.

------
smanuel
I'm amazed by how FDA regulates drugs and how it regulates... actually how it
_doesn 't_ regulate, supplements and things like Soylent, which is not even a
supplement but claims to be food "that possesses all the essential ingredients
a body needs to be healthy".

Studies anyone?

Maybe it does contain all the essential ingredients but maybe the human body
can't process them effectively. Maybe it's not very healthy taking _all_ these
ingredients _every_ day.

Maybe in the long run it'll have bad effect on the microbiome, intestinal
mucosa or on million other things in the human body.

Whenever someone question those things, the answer is "But it's better than
junk food". Well...

Edit: Ok, my bad, it's actually regulated as a food [1].

[1] [https://faq.soylent.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200789315-Nutritio...](https://faq.soylent.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200789315-Nutrition)

------
cmiller1
It says it's completely vegan but they say the Isomaltulose is from honey?
Isn't honey non-vegan? Are they just saying that it occurs in honey but they
used a different source?

------
skybrian
Anyone know what the shelf life is? Does it need to be refrigerated? In the
Ars Technica interview they say that thepowder has much longer shelf life, but
that's as far as it goes.

~~~
csarva
It says one year shelf life, unrefrigerated.

------
SpikeDad
Anyone who "pre-orders" from Soylent is a bozo. They say September and if
their initial launch is any indication that will quickly become 1Q 2016 and
then Mid 2016.

------
clamprecht
This kills me, it means I can no longer bring 20 pounds of soylent back to
Argentina with me (in powder form). Or will they continue to sell soylent in
powder form?

~~~
Veedrac
The Verge claims that the powder will also eventually use algae sources, and
it's still on sale now, so one would assume it's not being discontinued.

[http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/3/9088407/soylent-20-bottled-...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/3/9088407/soylent-20-bottled-
ready-to-drink-meal-replacement)

EDIT: Ars Technica has a quote saying "We're always going to keep our powdered
product around".

[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/08/soylent-2-0-is-
coming...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/08/soylent-2-0-is-coming-pre-
mixed-in-a-bottle/)

------
dandare
I don't understand the pricing - do I need 12 bottles per month or 96? How
much do I need to live only off Soylent?

~~~
gnoway
Their prior formulas were supposed to hit 100% RDA on vitamins/minerals for
2000 kcal. Based on that and their claim that one bottle is 20% RDA, I'd say
each bottle is 400kcal.

If true, and you need 2000kcal a day, you're going to need 140 bottles per 4
weeks (~12 cases). At $29/12 that's going to be ~$348, which is about $100/mo
more than a 4 week subscription supply is today ($255).

~~~
leftandright
They also raised the price of the powder today. They eliminated the bulk
discounts so a month worth is more expensive. It is $280 for a 4 week
subscription supply today.

------
pramalin
Soy is a big no within the Paleo diet group I know. This is because it's
potent with Phytic acid which binds to other nutrients and turn them into
waste. Consumers beware.

~~~
tdaltonc
They've considered that: [http://discourse.soylent.com/t/phytic-acid-not-
enough-of-it-...](http://discourse.soylent.com/t/phytic-acid-not-enough-of-it-
to-be-an-issue/4256)

------
nsxwolf
Is it people yet?

------
anon3_
> Not only are its ingredients vegan, Soylent 2.0 reaches an unprecedented
> level of environmental sustainability with half of its fat energy coming
> from farm-free, algae sources. This next generation agricultural technology
> has the potential to reduce the ecological impact of food production by
> orders of magnitude, signifying a major step towards a future of abundance,
> a world where optimal nutrition is the new normal

Is this like a giant parody of the gullible shepherding of American consumers?

This is pablum. You can cook. You can make your own, custom meals that fit
your macros. That are _fresh_ and give you variety.

------
agounaris
Stop feeding yourself with this shit and start adapting a balanced died with
plenty of exercise. If you don't have time, make some!

~~~
orangecat
Stop telling other people how to live their lives.

